# Patient Charts-Doctors' Comments On Patient Charts



## runindash05 (Jan 23, 2005)

I found this online and took out some of the few good ones and thought I'd pass them on...Enjoy.

Brandon  

* "Patient has chest pain if she lies on her left side for over a year."

* "The patient refused an autopsy."

* "The patient has no past history of suicides."

* "Patient has left his white blood cells at another hospital."

* "She is numb from her toes down."

* "The skin was moist and dry."

* "Occasional, constant, infrequent headaches."

* "Patient was alert and unresponsive."

* "When she fainted, her eyes rolled around the room."

*"The patient was in his usual state of good health until his airplane ran out of gas and crashed."

* "She has had no rigors or shaking chills, but her husband states she was very hot in bed last night."


----------

